# Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?



## Dieter Bußmann (27. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,


im Zuge einer Gartenumgestaltung soll auch der Teich neu bepflanzt werden.
Die größte Wassertiefe von Folie bis OK Wasserspiegel beträgt 1,45m.
Der Teich ist rundum mit einer Sumpfzone von 40-50cm Breite und einer Wassertiefe von 15-20cm umgeben. Zum Osten hin schließt sich eine weitere Zone mit einer Wassertiefe von 50 cm an. Wasseroberfläche ca. 18 m², Teichinhalt ca. 18 m³, kein Fischbesatz.

In der Tiefwasserzone war bis jetzt kein Boden eingebaut und auch keine Bepflanzung. Problem: Faden-und Schwebealgen ohne Ende. 

Die Fehler, die mein Vorgänger gemacht hat, möchte ich natürlich vermeiden und wende mich von daher an die Experten dieses Forums. Ein befreundeter Baustoffkändler hat mit als Pflanzgrund (oder Boden) gewaschenen Feinkies in einer Körnung von 2-8mm empfohlen, da ein in unserer Gegend bekannter Landschaftsgärtner diesen Kies öfter bei ihm einkauft um ihn in Teichanlagen einzubauen.

Da ich absoluter Laie bin und von Wasserchemie und Wasserpflanzen keine Ahnung habe wende ich mich an Euch.

Ist so ein Kiesboden ok, oder sollte ich etwas Anderes einbauen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## martin karstens (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter!
2-8mm Feinkies für den Boden sind in Ordnung. 2-4cm Stärke reichen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## stth (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe den 2-8 Kies 1:1 mit 0-2 Kies gemischt um den Wurzeln besseren Halt zu geben. Meine Schicht ist bis zu 10cm stark, abhängig von den Pflanzen und ihrem 'Windwiderstand'.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## axel (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter !

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden !:Willkommen2 
Ich hab jetzt ein Jahr Kies 2 - 4 mm in meinem Teich .
Hab Kies genommen weil ich eine große Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien haben wollte. 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Kies sind bis jetzt ganz gut . Das Wasser ist glasklar.
Ich hab aber auch Fadenalgen die ich regelmäßig herausfische um die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe damit heraus zu bekommen.
Was ich beobachtet hab das sich unter dem Kies nach einem Jahr eine dunkle Mulmschicht bildet. Ich denke das ich da mal später entwas machen muß.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls das ich sogar meine Gründlinge am Teichgrund bei der Arbeit zusehen kann  
Ich hab nur kleine Fische in meinem Teich .

Lg
axel


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter.

Auch von mir :Willkommen2 bei uns im Forum.

Wenn Du weiterhin keine Fische einsetzen möchtest, dann ist dieser Fachbeitrag evtl. das Richtige für Dich.

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns auch mal ein Bild vom Teich? 
Ich hab seit diesem Jahr eine ganze Menge __ Hornkraut im Teich und siehe da, das Wasser ist erstmalig durchgängig klar.
Das Hornkraut ist damit zufrieden, dass es im Tiefbereich "rumliegen" kann. 
Falls da Interesse bestehen sollte, einfach mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## Dieter Bußmann (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Vielen Dank für eure Willkommensgrüße und eure fachliche Meinung.

Ich werde den Kies noch mit einem Anteil Estrichsand (0-2mm) mischen und ihn dann einbauen. Als Bepflanzung für die Tiefwasserzone habe ich mir bereits letzte Woche __ Hornkraut besorgt und bin ganz froh über die Nachricht von Annett, dass sie damit ein gutes Ergebnis erziehlt hat.

Zum Vorgang der Bepflanzung selbst habe ich noch eine Frage: werden die Pflanzen in spezielle Körbe, mit einem speziellen Pflanzsubstrat gesetz, oder kann ich meine Pflanzen (außer Seerose) so in den Kiesboden stecken? 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## inge50 (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe meine Pflanzen direkt in ein Kies-Sand-Lehm Gemisch gesetzt. Sie sind darin auch gut angewachsen. 
Nur die Seerose habe ich in einem Eimer.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## baumr (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Dieter
Ich habe schon 8 Jahre 2/8er Kies drin und bin damit gut gefahren. Ich würde keinen Estrichsand beimischen,da die winzigen Hohlräume ja auch zur Ansiedlung von Kleinstlebewesen gebraucht werden. Ganz abgesehen davon wird Dein Wasser vom 0er-Anteil im Sand wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich trüb werden. Für Teichpflanzen reicht die Körnung alle mal zum Anpflanzen.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## axel (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Feinkies, 2-8mm als Teichboden?*

Hallo Rolf 

Also ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an .
Ich hatte für meine Muscheln in einer Ecke ein Sack Spielsand mit in den Teich geschüttet. Ich dachte die würden sich dort eingraben . Na ja denkste. Im Kies haben die sich versteckt.
Der Spielsand ist jetzt schwarz und unansehnlich  
Aber schön von Dir zu hören das es nach 8 Jahren auch noch funtioniert mit dem Kies im Teich 

Lg
axel


----------

